# [sistema]¿¿como montar ntfs automatico?(solucionado)

## gks595

Hola de nuevo, aqui con mis preguntas a ver si consigo poner gentoo a punto....Me gustaria saber que debo hacer para que gentoo me monte automaticamente las particiones NTFS, ya que al insertar un disco extraible usb me da un fallo y me dice que opcion incorrecta de montaje. ¿que opciones tengo que ponerle? compile el kernel con fuse y puse ntfs3g, pero como si na.....¿que puede pasar?????Last edited by gks595 on Tue Jan 05, 2010 8:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## luisx

ya que hiciste el

```

emerge -av sys-fs/ntfs-3g

```

pues en tu fstab agregas una linea para que se monte siempre

```

/dev/sda1 /media/windows   ntfs-3g force,users,uid=1000 0  0
```

creas el directorio "windows" con mkdir y listo

despues solo un 

```

mount -a

```

lomhe tenido asi siempre. saludos

----------

## gks595

pero lo que me interesaria son los discos y dispositivos extraibles usb, yo no tengo particiones ntfs en el disco fijo.......

----------

## JotaCE

 *gks595 wrote:*   

> pero lo que me interesaria son los discos y dispositivos extraibles usb, yo no tengo particiones ntfs en el disco fijo.......

 

yo uso kde y en mi make.conf agrege hal USE flag.

con eso y recompilar tu sistema particularmente xorg-server es suficiente para que monte automaticamente los dispositivos extraibles USB.

Saludos

----------

## luisx

haha cierto   :Embarassed: 

----------

